# Lurking in the dark haunt 2014 & 2015 display



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey friends. It's been awhile and boy have i missed this forum. A lot of the other communities have gone through some "changes" if you will, and it's good to know this wonderful forum still exists in all it's original glory.
Hey i just wanted to share my 2014 haunt and then the 2015 display that i did. For 2014 we went all out and it was so much fun. We even got a scare cam hallway which provided tons of funny footage. I'll share that too. For 2015 we didn't do a walk through haunt which was a first for us since we started in 2011. We just didn't have the time b/c our son Phoenix was born two months early and we had about a month's worth of daily trips to the Nicu. He is healthy and fine now and we are so happy and thrilled to start planning 2016 and the return of our walk through haunt for all the trick or treaters. We've even decided as a one off to go back to our original founding home haunt name. (Trick r' Terror home haunt) So with that said i present to you.. 2014's home haunt , 2014's scare cam footage and the 2015 night time display. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Continued good health to Phoenix
Nice videos. Especially like the grinning Skellie in the 3rd video


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks friend!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice pumpkin creatures!

Phoenix is adorable


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the pumpkin creatures are really nice!!!
Great job all around


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Really nice work - loved the kids who weren't bothered if they got their aunt back or not.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I loved the skull inside the jack o lantern scarecrow!


----------

